# Kyson Pigment CIS for Canon Printers...Answer to My Dreams?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I MAY have just found the answer to my dreams!

Pigment inks for my Canon i9900 13x19 printer!!!

Has anyone had any experience with this system?

Canon i9100 i9900 i9950 PIXMA ip8500 BC-6 [Vista i9900] - $132.99 : KYSON USA, HUGE 30% OFF SALE VISTA INK PRODUCTS

It's on the cheap side, so I don't knwo if this would work for sure, but at that price it might be worth checking out!

Is this goodbye to my C88+?

Or should I walk away?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Just to let people know...I've done a quick search on the internet about this company and this particular CIS using Pigment inks and so far it seems very positive. But it's photo forums that I've seen it mentioned, not any garment decorating sites.

Any advice will be more than welcome! 

I'd like to hear soon because I don't want to miss their sale if I decide to get this!


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

here in our country, most of the heat press printers use and recommend pigment inks. they've been using it for a while in the business. heard several good remarks as well. 

i think it's a better alternative than durabrite, since pigment ink (they say) can widthstand several washes than dye inks too.

i have also purchased a cis kit and pigment inks for my C90 printer. im just emptying the stock inks before i set up the kit. 

if it aint that too pricey, you might wanna give it a try, they say it has money back guarantee, at least you can try and return if you are not satisfied. =)


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

if ever you'll buy it. give us a feedback here when you have already tried it. thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I think since no one has had any objections I'll do it. 

And I'll definitely report back if it works out well. 

One of the posts elsewhere reported that the user had run two refill bottles through it with no clogs. 

Crossing my fingers! 

*edit*

Okay, I've ordered it. At least there's a money back guarantee and a one-year warranty on it. If I have troubles, I'll just send it back.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, that's scary...their site's down now. I hope it's just maintainence!

*edit*

Yup...they're back. Phew!


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

im quite sure that i will work out fine for you.
in a couple of days, ill be setting up my CIS kit on my C90 as well


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I sure hope so! It would save me about $300-400 or so on on another, larger printer and a CIS for that printer!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't see why not. Like you said, if they give you the guarantee, and as long as they'll back it up, give it a shot. Luckily, it's not a big investment like sublimation, so if something went horribly wrong, you wouldn't be out too much.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I went to check out the website for C88 CIS. I was surprised when I got to reading the description of the product. Suddenly a photo appeared, overlaying the text, while I was reading. It had two women kissing a male organ. I am not sure if my browser is infiltrated or bugged but I went ahead and notified the customer service. I was going to order the kit but changed my mind.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

whoa! when i checked that site yesterday, it wasn't there, chani how about you?
perhaps their site have been hacked. that p*rn thingy is definitely a turn off to customers.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's just great.  

No, it wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I removed the link from my original post until they actually fix their site.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's fixed now.

Still worries me a little...

But thankfully payment was through Google Checkout.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a reply today from customer service. I was told that the photo has been secured. They suspect a competitor or something liked had compromised the webpage.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I got a response from them on Sunday saying that it had been secured, too. Again, I'm glad that payments are through Google Checkout.

Another response from them that I got was an answer to their K4 ink's viability for heat transfers. Ken told me that several of their buyers use it for heat transfers and they've had good luck with no color-shifting.

We'll see about that when I do my tests. Hopefully it won't be any worse than the color-shift on Epson DURABrite inks.

Also, he told me that they had been in business for 6 years and they were doing very well in response to me asking what happens if they go out of business and where would I get my inks after that.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I was wondering how secure their website is when it comes to credit card transactions? The CIS with ink is so darn cheap but then again it might be just might be costing ones resources when the credit card is hacked.

A COD might be the way to go if it is acceptable to them.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's just like using PayPal for a payment gateway. The transaction itself completely takes place on Google's site, and the company taking the payment (i.e. Kyson) doesn't ever see your credit card number.

Trust me, I was worried about that, too.

But checks might be a better option on this site...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, I finally got my CIS yesterday. I was too tired to install it yesterday, so I did it this morning.

I'm running into all sorts of problems, which I'm sure are all my fault.

I wonder if I could get some suggestions from people?

I'm getting SERIOUS banding, and I'm getting THICK BLOBS of black ink on my paper. BIG blobs!

Any suggestions, please???


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Chani, so sorry to hear you're having difficulty with your new CIS... Maybe you'd get everyone's attention (and some help) if you started a new thread?

Never having used a CIS before, but having read a bit here on the Forums, I did hear that maybe you should try shutting the printer off and leaving it for a few hours -- something about the pressure stabilizing or something. I do remember people saying NOT to do repeated head cleanings, because that just makes the problem worse. Another thing may be the height of the bottles next to your printer -- too high is no good, and too low is no good either.

Have you tried printing purge files? They're just bands of CMYK -- I was told to print this page at least 3 or 4 times when I did the refillable ink cartridges... If you need the file to print, I could send it to you...

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Melissa.

I think I'll leave it for a couple of hours and see if that takes care of any of my problems. I can't keep going at it at this rate. I'll drive myself nuts! 

If that doesn't help I'll post a new thread. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, and someone provided me with that print file.

Thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

There's a new thread about the problems I'm having, so people can answer that there, but my big issue now is contacting Dan at Kyson. I understand if this isn't his F-T job, but if he doesn't get back to me tonite after sending several emails and one phone message today, I'm going to be very upset. He should support his product.

If I can't get ahold of him in the next day or so, I'll need to tell him that I need to return this CIS. We'll see if he replies to that.

Right now I can't recommend this dealer, but if he will support his products I may change my mind.

We'll see...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I think this dealer is running this business as a second income and has a F-T job during the day.

He did get back to me with a few suggestions tonite. With those suggestions and with Mark's AWESOME help, we're getting this, finally!

I may be able to recommend this system afterall. We'll see after I press and wash a few shirts with this ink.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It turns out that most of the problems I've had with this system have been my own mistakes. The only complaint that I have now is that the instructions on the side of the ink tanks (which I didn't even see!) directly contradict the instructions sent to me for the installation. Most of it had to do with the caps on the inkwells. I think I'll offer to rewrite their instructions for this printer. 

Other than that, it seems like this system is a winner!

I haven't tested it with transfers yet, so I don't know for sure if it will be appropriate for inkjet transfers yet or not, but I'll be doing a test-press today, and I'll wash as soon as possible to see how these inks hold up.

I was REALLY hoping this system would work! Those BCI-6 carts are expensive when you consider that there are _8_ of them!

Of course, I've used half of my CIS inks now in trying to get things to work, so I'll need to order refills soon. That won't need to happen with others, tho. I'll be able to help with this system now.

BTW, Dan from Kyson DID get back to me last night, but he also CALLED me this morning with another tip for me. After I do just a couple more test-prints I'll be calling him back again to let him know if it worked. I have a feeling that at this point the last problem I'm having (little ink blotches) are a problem with my printer, not this CIS.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Chani did you get it working and how good is the ink I my need to get some new ink for mine the company that I went with sent me dye base ink and now I am stuck with them


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi David,

So far so good!

I remember now that I used to have that splotching issues a while back even with standard Canon carts, and there's basically nothing I can do about it. It only happens under certain circumstances, tho, so I think I can avoid it for transfers.

I haven't tested this ink yet on a transfer. I've printed one, but I haven't pressed it yet, so I don't know how the color will hold up, either under the heat of our press or under adverse washing conditions.

I'll keep everyone updated on that.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Chani said:


> Of course, I've used half of my CIS inks now in trying to get things to work, so I'll need to order refills soon. That won't need to happen with others, tho. I'll be able to help with this system now.


What caused you to lose so much ink? Have you done a lot of test prints or is it the pooling and blotches you were talking about?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's from printing so many purge file pics. Solid bars of saturated color.

I prolly printed 150 or more sheets front and back of solid color. That's going to use some ink. 

And most of those were printed as a result of me setting things up wrong. So ordinarily you wouldn't need to print that much to get this working.

It's mostly my fault, but not all. I had some issues with the instructions not being complete.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I just did a test transfer.

The colors are slightly muted when you let the transfer dry completely, but acceptable.

There was NO color-shifting at all after being pressed. But again, I let my transfer dry COMPLETELY. I noticed that helps with DURABrite inks, too.

I haven't tried pressing very soon after printing yet.

And I still need to do a wash test with these inks. I'll do that tomorrow.

So far so good.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

so far so good huh? 

hoping for the best. keep us updated. 

thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

jundogg said:


> so far so good huh?


Keep in mind that all of the problems I was having before were a direct result of me doing something wrong. I'm putting that behind me and starting from where I did things right. 



jundogg said:


> hoping for the best. keep us updated.
> 
> thanks


I will!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I use to own 3 BJC6000 wide format Canon color inkjet printers. One I kept and the other two I gave them to my kids. They all have that bleeding/blotching issues. Needless to say I was told by them that I was trying to unload my junks. Mine became a boat anchor after trying to take it apart to fix the problem. Not saying that all Canon have the same problem. After having 3 though I am not sure.

Luis


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I have to say that we've been running this CIS completely trouble-free now since I had those problems, which seemed to be all user-error.

Setup is a pain, but if you don't want to spend another $600 or more on another printer and a CIS for it, this seems to be the way to go! 

Their sale seems to be on still, in case you're interested. 

Canon i9900 i9950 PIXMA ip8500 BC-6 Vista Ink System [Vista i9900] - $132.99 : KYSON USA, HUGE 30% OFF SALE VISTA INK PRODUCTS


----------



## Betsy178 (Apr 21, 2008)

I actually started seeing a few Canon pigmented ink systems on eBay and some guys from Euope have developed similar pigmented inks for traditionally dye based Canon printers and are selling it there. The ones on eBay are going for over $300 so I decided to pass on it. I got one from Kyson for my i9900 and it's been working great for over a year now. The colors compared to the OEM's were good enough to work with and with some fine tuning, I managed to profile it to my customer's expectations. So far the washes have been better than the original Canon inks. I'm just wondering what Canon thinks of all these guys? The free market seems to be working for customer's benefit.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

So far this system has been working really well for us.

The directions were wrong, but once we got it figured out, it's been flawless.

We'll see how it is after having it for a year or more, but so far I can recommend it for those that have Canon printers!


----------



## lesndes (May 24, 2008)

Just want to give you a heads up on Kyson USA CIS. Below is off of their site. 

*"Includes 1 Year Repair/Replacement Warranty for All Ink Systems.*

_*Refund Policy: *Buyers may contact us for a refund of the purchase price within 30 days of receiving the product if the product is defective. Shipping fees are non-refundable."_

Now we had one of his systems to work in an HP for over a year and probably got messed up because we used someone Else's ink. Then we bought a new printer and had problems. 

His warranty does not cover your printer if the ink leaks and ruins it. If you have a problem with the system, *it is his RIGHT to decide if it is defective. *

Because we finally got our money back.....after a lot of discussion, praying, begging, and getting Goggle in mediation, we are not going to dog "Kyson," but want you to know the word is defective...by his standards not yours. 
We just don't want you to think (like us) that this is an easy warranty.


----------



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

Chani said:


> So far this system has been working really well for us...We'll see how it is after having it for a year or more, but so far I can recommend it for those that have Canon printers!


Hi Chani, since I have an i9900 as well and would like pigment inks for it I wondered if you could give us another update on how this system and inks are working for you? Am I correct in understanding you are using the Kyson inks for Heat Transfers in a commercial environment? How do the inks perform in terms of color profiling, color shift under the press, and in the wash? 

If I don't use the Canon for transfers, I would still like to get this CIS to use for photographic prints - do you have an opinion on how these Kyson inks perform in that regard? Have you ever used them to print on any specialty photo papers or anything?

I really appreciate you sharing this info, I had no idea this company was out there. If the product they offer is decent this is a great find for those of us with a Canon sitting around! Thanks for any addtl info you can offer.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Tamara,

We've used these inks on plain paper and photo paper and photo sticker paper with absolutely no problems with the inks themselves.

Like I've said, I've had splotching issues, but I had those before these inks and this CIS, too.

We'll be getting some clear sticker paper, too, and we'll see how they work on that.

We've gone through the inks that came with this system, and we're on our first refills right now. So far so good!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, yeah, we do use them for transfers, too, and so far they've held up really well. We wait for a couple hours after we print to actually press them, but there hasn't been any color-shift so far.


----------



## lesndes (May 24, 2008)

We want you to know we are still using Kyson's ink.....It seems to be one of the best. At this time, we are refilling cartridges, but may go back to a CISS at some point. We loved the CISS for the year we used it. We are talking about building our own CISS, but will probably use Kyson's ink.


----------



## TLH41 (Jun 13, 2008)

Chani said:


> Oh, yeah, we do use them for transfers, too, and so far they've held up really well. We wait for a couple hours after we print to actually press them, but there hasn't been any color-shift so far.


Thanks again Chani for your feedback, I will be ordering this system and can't wait to get it set up! No more Canon cartridges!!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet we've SAVED at least $200 in cartridges after purchasing this system, even after you count the cost of the refills and the system itself.


----------



## T-Bill (Jul 8, 2008)

The short answer.... NO.

The long answer see Kyson Vista CIS & Canon i9900 - pigmented inks?? - Photo.net Digital Darkroom Forum


----------



## agentx (Oct 24, 2009)

Did anyone buy one of these? I need one as well, but when I follow the link all I get is another search page.

Canon i9100 i9900 i9950 PIXMA ip8500 BC-6 [Vista i9900] - $132.99 : KYSON USA, HUGE 30% OFF SALE VISTA INK PRODUCTS


----------

